# Ultimate Shine: Rare STi wearing a Race Glaze Black Label



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Hello all,*

*This is a rare write up in the Subaru world as there aint many of these cars on the road in the UK. This has just been freshly imported from Japan and within 1 week was re-mapped, downpipe, exhaust and air filter so was making a lovely 350bhp and 400lbft, great when the dog needs to get to the vet quickly lol.......*

*The car was a 55 plate and had covered an average of miles so usual marks on the paint and the car had been machined at some point as it was covered in marring marks.*

*A few photos before,*









































*This section was removed and sent to the paint shop for a paint as i couldn't really do anything with this.*



















































*The japanese sun had taken it's worst on the scuttle panel,*





















*Engine bay was ripe for some ultimate shine treatment, love these engines and have one myself so confidence round these engines is very high,*









































*Foamed up the car with some sushi as a pre wash to try and penetrate the surface dirt and contamination,*





















*I knew the rubbers would be needing some scrubbing as the car looked very dirty round the edges and would make the car look so much better at the end with the attention to detail going into these sections,*



















































*Now a nice thorough rinse off,*











*Now a nice new wheel brush and some development wheel cleaner*



















































*Door checks done with meg's apc and super degreaser depending on condition,*





















*Now all the rest of the exterior done with*

*Final foam with Meg's APC @ 60oC and rinse*
*2BM with shampoo plus and a foam of hyper wash @ 60oC*
*rinsed*
*lots of tardis used to remove contamination*
*engine bay done with super degreaser and hot water up @ 80oC and the pressure dropped down.*
*car taken inside for a clay session with some zaino Z18 and a diluted Gloss Enhancer @ 3:1*
*taken outside for rinse again and then taken inside for dry with black barron and uber plush drying towels*

*Now time to inspect the paint for defects*











*car was very nice to correct and finally worked using ultrafina and a yellow or blue 3m perfect it pad on rotary,*

*a few before and afters,*











*scuttle panel was needing brought back to life,*



















































*Now time for my fresh tub of Raceglaze 66 aka black label concours,*

*First things first the presentation of this product blows all other products out of the water, this is in my eyes the way you want to be supplied a product, great idea and looks great on my LSP shelve way better than all others.*

*My findings with this wax were very very positive. The wax is so easy to apply and spreads very well. Once you cover the car you then need to go straight back over it to remove or it will start to bake on so curing time is 10-15mins when you try and remove you will find that it bonds with the surface and you know that the wax is on the surface and staying there. Easier to apply than crystal rock but not as easy to remove.*

*One thing i was dissapointed in was that there is no smell to the wax apart from an oily wax smell, i suppose this doesn't make any difference to it but the raceglaze 55 smell was out of this world. No matter this one is a keeper in my eye's, well done Mark great wax.*











*Now the exhaust was getting my attention as i just got hold of a new tool for polishing metal, this baby is awesome. Done with various polishing mops and various Menzerna metal polishing compound's.*












*Engine bay and scuttle panel done with 303 Aero and Gloss It Gloss enhancer*
*Tyres done with Gloss It tyre dressing*
*Wheels done with Blackfire metal sealant along with exhaust*
*2 coats of Raceglaze Black Label*
*Glass was cleaned with Duragloss Rain Repel(needed more work but ran out of time, customer coming back for this due to water spots)*
*Interior done with 303 aero and fabric sealed with 303 fabric guard*
*Inner arches done with Gloss It TRV*
*Final wipe down done with Gloss Enhancer @ 3:1 for slight cleaning action for removing wax sweat marks and for the ease of use and bling.*

*Total time: 15 h**ours*

*enjoy,*











































































































































































*Thanks for reading and comments welcome,*


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always Paul :thumb:
sushi pre-wash :lol:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Impressive ! nice result


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work, so much more depth to the paint now.:thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Fantastic! You've done the dog's whatsits on a car that is "great when the dog needs to get to the vet quickly lol......." :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Great job done :thumb:

Is the first van that I saw, and I liked a lot, looks too much beter whit yours "tuch"


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Great job on a great car. It looks a little "chunky" but I could live with the practicality of a vehicle like that!.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work and write up


----------



## Kiwigolfer (May 5, 2009)

Great job and write up........


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

What was used to restore the scuttle?

Great write up as ever :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely work, that new wax gives a nice finish, need to pop up and give it a try


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice write up and photos, cheers


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a cool car!:thumb:

Used to be one of these tooling about in the Macclesfield area.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Haven't seen one of these before looks nice great detail and write up:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks incredible! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice work Paul! Maybe you have a fake black label wax cos mine smells like 55 and you can leave it on the paint as long as you like :lol:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

nice work and nice fotos :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Rare bread indeed.
Nice work and some nice pics aswell.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Clark said:


> Maybe you have a fake black label wax cos mine smells like 55 and you can leave it on the paint as long as you like :lol:


Can i please speak to your returns department about scent and curing time lol.....


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

amiller said:


> What was used to restore the scuttle?


Need to get more gtechniq into stock so i soaked in 303 aero and left overnight


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work as always mate.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Cracking write up there Paul, really enjoyed that one. Proper nice motor and all the better now. Now I know what to do with my scuttle as it is in a similar state to that one - the question is Gtechnique or 303 aero. I only have the scuttle to do so would the 303 be more versatile/cost effective, ie engine plastics etc or would you use Gtechnique there as well?


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

As an owner of an STi enhanced Forester myself, I feel the pain with the scuttle tray. Mine has failed badly, I would be very interested with hearing what you used on it.

Great work on bringing "Fozzie The Bear" back to its former glory.

I love mine, great cars.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

tamandlee said:


> Cracking write up there Paul, really enjoyed that one. Proper nice motor and all the better now. Now I know what to do with my scuttle as it is in a similar state to that one - the question is Gtechnique or 303 aero. I only have the scuttle to do so would the 303 be more versatile/cost effective, ie engine plastics etc or would you use Gtechnique there as well?


G-Techniq is the product to use mate, it is the most durable finish i have ever used on any surface. If it can last in my inner arches on my van it will last everywhere. 303 however is an amazing plastic dressing inside and on pipes in the engine bay but when it comes to external plastics g-techniq is the long term choice:thumb:


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

Thank you for that. Sadly, I don't think its available in Australia. Did you noticed roof rails flaking? That was another issue I have had with my Forester. They don't like the cold Australian climate.

But, my 250kw STi engine loves the colder weather 

Great pics again, the STi is a very much forgotten pocket rocket.

"Some Foresters wagons are designed to haul groceries, others are designed to haul ass"


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> G-Techniq is the product to use mate, it is the most durable finish i have ever used on any surface. If it can last in my inner arches on my van it will last everywhere. 303 however is an amazing plastic dressing inside and on pipes in the engine bay but when it comes to external plastics g-techniq is the long term choice:thumb:


G-Techniq it is then! Thanks once again Paul, tis appreciated sir :thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Great work as always paul.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

not so sure bout the car but i bet its fun to drive and now it looks as good as it goes


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

TEGBOY said:


> Thank you for that. Sadly, I don't think its available in Australia.


pm me your address details and i will get you a quote for sending to you if you want.


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Work, love the engine bay beautiful car and beautiful wax want one of them for the collection definetly


----------



## cavyredtop (Jul 31, 2010)

good work there mate i do like the look of that car o and i worked in sappi for 8 years left when i shut how much would you take for giving my car a machine polish few pics for you mate http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=179420 i live in shotts now though 
cheers scott


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> pm me your address details and i will get you a quote for sending to you if you want.


PM sent as per request, thanks again.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work again :thumb:


----------

